# "Farbbereich auswählen" - nur umrandete Bereiche bearbeiten?



## pinhead999 (27. August 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin erst heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen und war sehr angetan davon. Leider konnte ich noch keine Lösung für mein kleines Problem finden

Also, da ich auf einigen Fotos violette Farbsäume an kontrastreichen Stellen habe, will ich diese entfernen. Hierfür hab ich "Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen" benutzt. Damit erhalte ich nach "Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> Erweitern" eine wirklich gute Auswahl der stöhrenden Farbsäume, die man anschließend gut bearbeiten kann (Sättigung usw. im Blaukanal).
Das Problem:
Bei der Bearbeitung werden nicht nur die "ausgewählten Bereiche" bearbeitet (also die, die mit der gestrichelten Linie umkreist sind), sondern auch andere, die ebenfalls kleine violett-Anteile haben (Himmel) auch wenn diese nicht von der Auswahl "umkreist" sind.
Meine Frage:
wie schaffe ich es, dass wirklich nur die "ausgewählten" Bereiche (die so aussehen, als hätte man sie mit einem Lasso ausgewählt) bearbeitet werden und nicht Bereiche außerhalb der Markierung, ohne dass ich alle anderen Bereiche "wegradieren" muss?

Wäre ehrlich nett, wenn mir jemand da helfen könnte. Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit, aber irgendwie find ich keine Lösung.
Achso, ich nutze Photoshop CS2

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## woni (27. August 2007)

Ebene kopieren
Auswählen
Auswahl umkehren
Auswahl löschen
und dann bearbeiten


----------



## pinhead999 (28. August 2007)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort, leider löst das jedoch nicht mein Problem, da die teiltransparenten "nicht-umkreisten" Flächen immernoch da sind (nur halt in einer anderen Ebene). Wenn ich jetzt z.B. die Sättigung von Blautönen reduziere, bekommen auch die nicht sichbar markierten Stellen einen hässlichen Grau-Stich (ich will aber dass nur die gestrichelt umkreisten Bereiche grau werden).
Hat irgendjemand ne Idee?

schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## fxencore (28. August 2007)

Nachdem du die Auswahl bearbeitet hast, kannst du den Auswahlbereich reduzieren (1px) , danach Auswahl umkehren und es dann  löschen.


----------



## pinhead999 (28. August 2007)

Nochmals vielen Dank, aber wie reduziere ich denn den Auswahlbereich? Hab alles abgesucht und keine entsprechende Funktion gefunden


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (28. August 2007)

Oben im Menü unter Auswahl - Auswahl verändern - Verkleinern

Und da denn 1 px eingeben und die Auswahl wird verkleinert. Über Auswahl - Auswahl umkehren halt umkehren ;>


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## pinhead999 (28. August 2007)

das geht ja richtig flott 



fxencore hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem du die Auswahl bearbeitet hast, kannst du den Auswahlbereich reduzieren (1px) , danach Auswahl umkehren und es dann  löschen.



ja, aber damit mache ich die Auswahl ja einfach wieder ein kleines bisschen kleiner. Ich hatte sie ja ursprünglich anfangs mit 2px erweitert damit alle benötigten Bereiche "umrandet" sind. Somit dreh ich mich ja quasi wieder im Kreis und es ändert nichts daran, dass dennoch Bereiche außerhalb dieser Markierung bearbeitet werden (weil diese ebenfalls von "Farbbereich auswählen" erfasst wurden).
Alles was ich will ist ja nur, dass nur die sichtbar von der Auswahl "umkreisten" Stellen berabeitet werden, die Übrigen aber einfach ignoriert werden. Beim umkehren der Auswahl und anschließendem löschen (wie oben vorgeschlagen) werden diese Bereiche nämlich ebenfalls mit berücksichtig und dementsprechend nicht vollständig gelöscht.

trotzdem schonmal Danke für eure Bemühungen


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (28. August 2007)

Also, auch wenn du es vielleicht umständlich findest und nicht so machen willst, mein Vorschlag:

Erstelle wie gewohnt deine Auswahl. Danach erstelle eine Einstellungsebene "Farbton / Sättigung". Dieser wird nun automatisch eine Ebenenmaske deiner Auswahl zugefügt. Nun bist du einerseits sehr flexibel was die Färbung und Sättigung angeht, da man die Einstellungen der Einstellungsebenen (;>) immer ändern kann und keine Pixel verändert werden. Zum anderen finde ich es nicht sonderlich viel Arbeit, die paar überflüssigen Stellen wegzupinseln ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## pinhead999 (29. August 2007)

Zu umständlich ist es wirklich nicht. Ich wollte halt ursprünglich den ganzen Prozess als Aktion festlegen (ja ich bin faul  )
Aber dann muss ich eben noch ein wenig Pinseln, ist ja auch kein Problem 

Euch allen auf jeden Fall besten Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Pinhead


----------

